# Demasoni in 20 gallon



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

Can I put a demasoni by itself in a 20 gallon?

If so what are some possible cichlid or non-cichlid tank mates?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1 by itself, possibly with a small pleco. 20H or 20L? You might keep 3 in a 20L until they grew over 3".


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

no africans belong in a 20 long....except shellies and stuff. Social fish, aggressive fish, blah blah blah....look into shell dwellers. malawian cichlids just aren't the same unless they have companions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I have to agree with both of you (emc and fishbguy). While a single Dem would be ok in a 20g, it would be boring IMO. The thing that makes Mbuna interesting is their interactions. A small pleco would probably be fine, but they hide alot and risk aggression from the Dem if they aren't hiding.

Just something to think about.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For mbuna, these fish swim alot. I do think it would be bored. But I have resulted to solitary confinement for aggressive mbuna and they do survive (usually until the next auction). Its just not ideal.


----------

